# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C++ >  OS-Kit for C++

## NewGen

I have created a small Kit to ms.  I have help build operating systems.  It is made for small bootable Operating systems but can easily be changed for multitasking.  Good luck for any who make an actual useful OS.  Please post responses!

P.S.  You will also need to download TASM on the internet.  Try www.cnet.com.

Download(2.17kb, includes boot and core files)

http://jkclmovies.tripod.com/opensource/OS-Kit_v1.0.zip

----------


## petrus

Check your URL, please.

----------


## sw_is_great

Good Joke

----------


## petrus

> _Originally posted by sw_is_great_ 
> *Good Joke*


I don't get it  :Frown:

----------


## transcendental

NewGen, attach your files here in the forum since they are less than 100KB.

----------


## abhijit

Is the link working? I am not able to *d/l* anything.

Cheers,
Abhijit  :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## Magiaus

I used to have the win98 boot sector all commented up about how they hacked the fat tables up and went it's 16 bit, it's 16 bit, no, no, right here in this extra sector and a half it'll be 32. I whish I had it, I do the helarity of it no justice.

simple bootable graphical os code article
http://www.1phpstreet.com/vb/scripts...=4513&lngWId=3

----------


## cyborg

> _Originally posted by abhijit_ 
> *Is the link working? I am not able to d/l anything.*


You have to copy and paste the url since Tripod don't like users to like from other sites.

----------

